# Training Seminar by Ivan Balabanov



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Gulf Coast Shutzhund Club, Fort Myers
Is Proud to Present*
*A One day Seminar By Renowned Trainer*
*And Two Time World Champion*

*Ivan Balabanov*

*Location*
*German American Social Club Training Field, Cape Coral*
*Date: August 19, 2012 Time: 8:00 am till 4:00 pm*

Ivan will discuss and demonstrate the methods and techniques he used to win 2 world titles and numerous national championships.
It’s an event serious dog sport enthusiasts will not want to miss!
There are limited Dog/Handler spots open 
(Please call or e-mail for availability)



For Further information Contact
Klaus Langenbach
(239)368-2301 Email [email protected]


----------

